# Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2008)

Pressemitteilung 260308

*Der Fisch des Lebens, die magische Grenze von 250 cm gebrochen!​*






Tostedt. 
Zebco-Testangler Stefan Seuß nutzt die Schlechtwetterfront, die gerade über Deutschland und Frankreich zieht, für einen spontanen Trip an den Po-Mittellauf. 
In der Nacht des 23.3.2008 bekommt er einen harten Biss auf eine Brasse an einer eigens von ihm entwickelten Grundmontage. Vom Ufer aus ist der Fisch nicht zu halten, so folgt Stefan dem Fisch mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot. 35 Minuten später, nach einem der härtesten Drills, die der Welsexperte bisher erlebt hat, greift er den Fisch seines Lebens. Sofort nach dem Fang wurde der gewaltige Wels von Bernhard Heiner (“Welscamp am Po”) gewogen und vermessen und das Traummaß von 252 cm bei 100,3 kg Gewicht bestätigt. Stefan selbst dazu: “Ein Wels mit dieser Länge stammt aus dem Urbestand des Po und ist wahrscheinlich der Fang meines Lebens”. 

Nur 3 Stunden später erfolgt ein weiterer Biss, auch seinem Angelfreund Sascha Kral wird im Drill alles abverlangt, bis die beiden Angler einen weiteren Giganten ins kleine Boot hieven können. Auch dieser Fisch zeigt gigantische Ausmaße, 239 cm bei 94 Kg Gewicht. Die Angler benutzten bei ihren Ausnahmefängen Rhino Black Cat Big Baiter-Ruten in 3,20m Länge, Rhino Black Cat 770-Rollen sowie Leitner Super Cat 0,50 mm Schnur. 

Fast aufs Datum genau vor zwei Jahren gelang Stefan Seuß mit seinem damaligen Angelpartner Benjamin Gründer ein ähnliches Spektakel, am 21.3.2006 landeten sie einen Doppelschlag zweier vergleichbarer Welsriesen im Mittellauf des Po. (248cm bei 102,8 Kg und 241cm bei 97,4 Kg)


----------



## flori66 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Was für 2 Kaventsmänner.
Mein liber Herr Vereinsgesang.

(Nur schade, dass es so ein doofes Foto ist. Da erkennt man die Länge garnicht drauf)


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Alle Achtung & Petri zu diesen Brummerm!
Bin sehr gespannt wann die 3Meter mal geknackt werden...

Grüsse aus Pulheim


----------



## Bier (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Hui, die sind ja mal riesig! gibts da überhaupt eine passende pfanne für?


----------



## wallek (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Petrie zu diesen Ausnahmefischen!!


Stimmt die Länge ist nicht gut zu erkennen!

Am Baum aufgehangen würden Sie bestimmt besser zur geltung kommen!!!:g |kopfkrat



flori66 schrieb:


> Was für 2 Kaventsmänner.
> Mein liber Herr Vereinsgesang.
> 
> (Nur schade, dass es so ein doofes Foto ist. Da erkennt man die Länge garnicht drauf)


 ​


----------



## YakuzaInk (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Respekt!
Herzlichen glückwunsch und Petri Heil!


----------



## leipziger21 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Hier ist noch ein anderes Foto klick mich


----------



## LUKA$ (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Petrie den Fängern ...


----------



## rob (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

nicht schlecht herr specht.....!!!
petri den beiden kämpfern:m


----------



## angler24 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Wow unglaublich was da für Kaventsmänner aus dem Wasser gezogen werden.

Hut ab und ein fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## turm13 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

herzliches petri, riesenteile!!!


----------



## Doc Plato (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Wahnsinn.... Ein dickes Petri die Beiden! #6
Na, dann waren Rute und Rolle die ich Ende 2007 gekauft habe schon mal keine Fehlinvestition! Fehlt nur noch der Fisch! |rolleyes


----------



## GolemX (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Ein dickes Petri auch von mir ! 

Übrigens, mal ne Frage: 
Schmecken Waller überhaupt wenn Sie mal so eine grösse erreicht haben ?


----------



## Sammael (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



GolemX schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri auch von mir !
> 
> Übrigens, mal ne Frage:
> Schmecken Waller überhaupt wenn Sie mal so eine grösse erreicht haben ?




ich gebe da mal ein glattes contra!
kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass ein wels in dem alter noch schmecken soll....
1. sind es grundlebende fische
2. motten sie sich im winter ein
3. würde ich nie auf die idee kommen meine uroma zu vernaschen


ergo: ich vermute, dass sie modderich schmecken, das fleisch kannste garnicht verwerten und außerdem ist die menge der eier bei solchen fischen enorm und durchaus schade, soetwas dann zu brutzeln!


----------



## Laserbeak (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Oha....
Jetzt bin ich gespannt.....

(Chips hol und hinsetz)

BTT:

Petri !

Das sind richtig ordentliche Teile, Mannomann !!


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

bei allem Respekt vor der anglerischen Leistung, aber Po und Ebro liegen mal nicht in Deutschland. Vergleiche zu "unseren" Wallern lassen sich nur bedingt ziehen.
Also, ein Waller mit 2 Meter an Rhein, Donau, Regen, Naab usw. interessiert mich weit mehr also so ein Riesen-Vieh irgendwo.............


----------



## Sammael (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

größter wels in mecklenburg ist meiner meinung nach(leider tot) aus der warnow gefischt worden mit 2,01m


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

und dass vor ein paar Tagen am Regen bei Nittenau ein Waller mit 2,34 Meter und über 57 kg fast mitten im Winter gefangen wurde, interessiert hier fast keinen.
Na ja, der Fänger hatte wohl keine Zebco-Angel und nur eine No-Name-Schnur ?

Ich bleibe dabei: Profi-Fänge sind interessant, aber die Leistung bringen die Amateure !!!


----------



## Lorenz (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Geiler Fisch!
Das hat der Stefan wieder mal gut hingekriegt :g




Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Profi-Fänge sind interessant, aber die Leistung bringen die Amateure !!!



Du weißt wohl nicht wie sich diese Leute den Arsch aufreißen um so Fische zu fangen?
Hast du ne Ahnung wieviel Zeit die Leute investieren,wielange die am Wasser sind etc. ?

Andererseits hast du natürlich recht.Diese Leute haben mehr Zeit und Mittel um so Fische zu fangen,was wir Amateure ja nicht haben,trotzdem sollte man solche Fänge und die Leistungen der Pro's anerkennen! Denen springen am Po auch keine Fische ins Boot! Ausser vielleicht Meeräschen :vik:


----------



## Birger (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Profi-Fänge sind interessant, aber die Leistung bringen die Amateure !!!



Äääh, genau. Es ist eher so: Amateure die solche Fische fangen, haben meist nur schwein gehabt. Anscheinend kennst du den Seuss nicht, der erarbeitet sich die Fische hart und betreibt dafür einen Aufwand, der kaum vorstellbar ist. Das ist eine riesen Leistung. 

Super Fische, Respekt.


----------



## diecki (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

ein dickes Petri auch von diecki


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Du musst bitte genau lesen. Die Leistung erkenne ich an.
Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem wenn andere Angler größere und schönere Fische fangen als ich. Petri Heil sage ich da.
Aber mein Angeln ist das nicht, wenn es nur darum geht neue Rekorde aufzustellen.


----------



## batron (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Ach du ******* * angst krieg * #6



Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## PikeHunter89 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

meinen respekt hatte stefan immer schon,,,

aber der kerl ist immer wieder für ne überraschung gut!

ein kräftiges petri heil !


----------



## Bentham (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



Sammael schrieb:


> ich gebe da mal ein glattes contra!
> kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass ein wels in dem alter noch schmecken soll....
> 1. sind es grundlebende fische
> 2. motten sie sich im winter ein
> ...



Ebend. Aber nette Köfis geben sie doch ab. Braucht man nur ne stabile Rute um die zu werfen


----------



## Rocky71 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

*Gratulation zu so einem Monster!!!*

Finde son Fang super, aber denke das bei uns in der Ecke(NRW),
dieser Fisch schon mit 20-30cm gefangen abgeschlagen und inner Pfanne gelandet währe.
Haben in unserer Ecke so Experten die alles abschlagen was an den Haken geht!
Egal ob Schonzeit oder Schonmaß, sowas scheinen die net zu kennen.


----------



## Thorsten S. (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



Birger schrieb:


> Äääh, genau. Es ist eher so: Amateure die solche Fische fangen, haben meist nur schwein gehabt. Anscheinend kennst du den Seuss nicht, der erarbeitet sich die Fische hart und betreibt dafür einen Aufwand, der kaum vorstellbar ist. Das ist eine riesen Leistung.
> 
> Super Fische, Respekt.


 
|good:

Auf WDR lief mal ne Reportage, wo er mehr oder weniger die Hauptrolle spielte-> Wahnsinn, der erarbeitet sich die Fänge wirklich!
Hat natürlich auch alle Möglichkeiten dazu, das stimmt, aber um 
um sein Hobby mehr oder weniger zum Beruf zu machen, da gehört schon eine gehörige Portion Ausdauer und Ehrgeiz zu.

Und selbst dann springen einem solche Fische nicht ins Boot!

Deshalb gibts von mir ganz klar#r|schild-g#r


----------



## leowar (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



Sammael schrieb:


> ich gebe da mal ein glattes contra!
> kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass ein wels in dem alter noch schmecken soll....
> 1. sind es grundlebende fische
> 2. motten sie sich im winter ein
> ...




#6#6#6


----------



## donlotis (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Du weißt wohl nicht wie sich diese Leute den Arsch aufreißen um so Fische zu fangen?
> Hast du ne Ahnung wieviel Zeit die Leute investieren,wielange die am Wasser sind etc. ?



Oje, die Ärmsten. Die können einem ja Leid tun!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



> kann mir nciht vorstellen, dass ein wels in dem alter noch schmecken soll....


und ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung (als Angler und als Koch) sagen, dass er das doch tut - zumindest bis 1,92m - ob die restlichen Zentimeter wirklich noch ne Rolle spielen, weiß ich natürlich nicht.......


----------



## Sammael (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

echt thomas?
nun, ich denke aber, dass das gewässer hierbei eine große rolle spielt, meinst du nicht auch?
wenn ich son wels ausm torfstich ziehe, schmeckt der bestimmt anders, als wenn ich ihn aus nem "glaskralen" fluss fische


----------



## Taxidermist (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Zunächst mal ein herzliches Petri Heil!
Das große Raubfische nicht mehr schmecken sollen ist wahrscheinlich eine Erfindung von
Catch&Releasern.Allerdings soll der Po extrem Schadstoff belastet sein und da solche
Fische bekanntlich am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen,haben die Jahrzehnte lang Zeit
gehabt diese Schadstoffe anzureichern.Ich würde mal behaupten,dass ein netter Giftcocktail dabei raus kommt und durch den Verzehr wird die Nahrungskette um ein Glied
nach oben verlängert mit eventuellen Nebenwirkungen.
So würde ich auch keinen kapitalen Waller aus dem Rhein essen wollen,der die dreckigen
Zeiten dieses Fluß vielleicht noch erlebt und in seinem Fettgewebe konserviert hat.
Nur aus diesen Gründen würde ich einen solchen Fisch nicht essen,ansonsten hätte
ich keine Probleme,auch kapitalen Fischen aus dem richtigen Gewässer,ein Ende in
der Pfanne zu bereiten!

Taxidermist


----------



## ~carphunter~ (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Petri und Glückwunsch!


----------



## ZanderKai (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Respekt Hammer geile fische!
|schild-g


----------



## BxTZE (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Warum muss eigentlich aus jedem Thema dieser Art ein C&R oder Bratpfannethread werden?

Zuviele Leute mit langeweile?

Diese Fänge sind einfach klasse, das sollte man honorieren ohne immer alles tot zu diskutieren...


----------



## leowar (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

für mich ist das mehr eine präsentation von commerz...nichts anderes...tut mir leid aber dies ist meine pers. meinung...


fazit: die fische tun mir schon fast leid..zwei solche exemplare verdienen es einfach nicht hier so abgebildet zu werden..ist genauso mit den walen...irgendwo muss man grenzen ziehen..ich mag diese fotos nicht...


----------



## Thorsten S. (31. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



leowar schrieb:


> für mich ist das mehr eine präsentation von commerz...nichts anderes...tut mir leid aber dies ist meine pers. meinung...
> 
> 
> fazit: die fische tun mir schon fast leid..zwei solche exemplare verdienen es einfach nicht hier so abgebildet zu werden..ist genauso mit den walen...irgendwo muss man grenzen ziehen..ich mag diese fotos nicht...


|abgelehn

Was bitte haben WALE (!!!) damit zu tun?
Habe hier im Board noch keinen gesehn, der sich mit Walen hat ablichten lassen?!?!?!#c#c#c
Und auch den Stefan habe ich noch nicht mit WALEN gesehn?!?!!?#d

Also, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, Berufsangler zu sein, würd ichs auch nutzen.:q
Dass man dann auch die Firmen (und deren Produkte), die einen sponsern präsentiert und dafür Werbung macht ist doch logisch...
Das ist doch in allen andern Lebensbereichen auch so und Du wirst ja nicht gezwungen, irgendwas zu kaufen...

Und ich wär auch mächtig stolz drauf, solche Fische gefangen zu haben!!!

Aber das mit den WALEN versteh ich wirklich nicht, sorry....


----------



## seppel007 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Muss jetzt mal anfragen:

Wie alt muss so ein Tierchen ungefähr sein, um diese Größe / Gewicht zu erreichen? Da muss ja wohl schon ein 10 Pfund Köfi angeboten werden, oder wie?

Petri Heil
Seppel


----------



## Fuchs84 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

Ich kann dazu nur eins sagen:  RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6




MFG


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (8. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



BETZE schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich aus jedem Thema dieser Art ein C&R oder Bratpfannethread werden?
> 
> Zuviele Leute mit langeweile?
> 
> Diese Fänge sind einfach klasse, das sollte man honorieren ohne immer alles tot zu diskutieren...



Moin moin!!!

Habe gerade das Thema hier gelesen und muss Dir Recht geben obwohl das Thema ja schon alt ist!

Wer sagt hier das sie die Fische verwerten???

Und ich glaube das auch sie mal gerne die 3 Meter Marke knacken möchten und dann bestimmt so einem Fisch keine über die Rübe ziehen!

Das ist die selbe Sache,wenn im Verein jemand gerne den 40 Pfünder Karpfen fangen möchte,aber alle 30-35 Pfünder in der Pfanne landen!!!

Finde die Fänge auch bemerkenswert , aber der Po und der Ebro ist für mich nicht anderes als ein großer Forellenpuff nur mit Welsen!!!!

Einen 2 Meter aus dem Rhein finde ich da schon viel Interessanter!!!

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## andy72 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*

weiss denn überhaupt jemand ob die released wurden????


----------



## archie01 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



TestsiegerNRW schrieb:


> Moin moin!!!
> 
> , aber der Po und der Ebro ist für mich nicht anderes als ein großer Forellenpuff nur mit Welsen!!!!



Hallo
Hast du dir überlegt, was du da behauptest #q , die größten Flüsse unserer Nachbarn als Forellenpuff zu bezeicnen.
Woher nimmst du diese "Fakten";+ ?
Beide sind durchaus mit dem Rhein zu vergleichen , selbst wenn es am Ebro ein paar Stellen gibt , die durch Pelletfüttern etwas "anders" sind.
Ein besserer Fischbestand und bessere Wachstumsraten reichen da lange nicht für so eine Verunglimpfung aus.
Fahr du mal an den Po und versuch dein Glück , ohne Hilfe ,wirst du genauso scheitern , wie bei uns am Rhein #h

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeitteilung Zebco: Waller von über 2,50m!*



andy72 schrieb:


> weiss denn überhaupt jemand ob die released wurden????


 
stell dir vor was die für einen frostraum bräuchten um das ganze fleisch zu lagen was die an welsen fangen |supergri. nach einem jahr angeln genug um 10 jahre satt zu werden|supergri. da kannst du von ausgehen das der wieder schwimmt. wobei ich mich auch fragen würde wie kann man so einen fisch sinnvoll verwerten?? man sagt ja eigendlich im frost ca 6 monate aber bei so einem reicht das länger selbst wenn man jeden tag von futtert


----------

